# Xpod Mp3 Player Software Problem



## Fozia527 (Dec 23, 2008)

Sir I have xpod mp3 player. But it is giving its software problem. As I turned on it, it held on "Starting" and after this there is no response from it.
Please solve my problem at your earliest please.
Thanks
Fozia Khan


----------

